# My new car



## Sakara (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are some pics of my new car... Picked it up on Saturday... Unfortunately it was wet and gross outside so crappy pics and it's dirty in the ones I took... But I included some nice clean pics of it as well.....

2003 Celica GT-S, 6 speed, Carbon Blue, Black interior, Leather Seats, PW, PDL, Glass Sunroof.

Here is a list of all mods

Performance:
APEXi PFC (with custom harness to run in parallel with stock ECU), Nitrous Express EFI Wet kit (with Master Arming Switch, WOT Switch, and RPM Window Switch, Purge, and Bottle Heater), AEM CAI w/ brand new AEM Dryflow Filter, RS*R Exhaust, Ported Stock Header, Custom Mid-pipe with cat and resonator deleted, ACT 6 puck Clutch, Fidanza Lightweight Flywheel, TWM Short Shifter w/ Weighted Shift Knob, Ground Wire kit, speed source shift linkage bushings, Denso Iridium IK22 Spark Plugs.

Suspension:
Hotchkis Springs, Koni Adj. Shocks, Tanabe Strut Tower Brace, Cusco Front Underbrace, Hotchkis Front and Rear Sway Bars, Beatrush Under Panel

Appearance:
18" Enkei Rims, TRD Body Kit with wing deleted, TYC Blacked out Tails, VIS Invader Carbon Fiber Hood, PIAA Xtreme White Plus Bulbs, Supra Amber Side Markers, Street Glow Neo-Blue Under Car and Interior Neons, Custom Interior Blue LED Install, Dooley's Blue LED dome light, Blue on Black Gauges, AEM UEGO A/F Gauge with Bosch Wideband O2 sensor, Autometer Cobalt Oil and Nitrous Pressure Gauges, Dash mounted Shift Light with RPM display, Custom Painted Gauge Surround and Dash Trim.

Electronics:
Alpine CD/MP3 Head Unit with i-pod/i-phone interface, 4 interior Rockford Fosgate 3 way speakers powered by Directed Audio 4 Channel Amp, 2 10" MTX Subs in custom box powered by Directed Audio 2 channel Class D Amp, Clifford Matrix security system (with LCD 2 way pager, door/hood/trunk pins, tow/tilt sensor, knock sensor and interior piezzo siren), Optima Yellow Top Battery and High output alternator.



Pics....... I will get better ones once the weather doesn't act crazy....






























A couple pics with both my cars... the new GT-S and my wrecked GT


----------



## cabral (Dec 2, 2009)

wow, really nice car
congratulations ! enjoy it !


----------



## sclevenger08 (Dec 2, 2009)

Cute car, but I like the Truck in the background better..lol.


----------



## Sakara (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL!! That's my buddies truck


----------



## wyattroa (Dec 2, 2009)

Grats on the car. The only thing I don't like about it is the neon lights.. everything else is great...It combines performance along with handling.. not many people do that. what did that set you back if you don't mind me asking.

I drive a 2008 subaru STi currently and love it.
robert


----------



## Sakara (Dec 2, 2009)

lol, I don't think I'd ever really use the lights unless I was at a meet or show, LOL... The reason I like the performance and handling setup is because I mostly owned the turbo awd all trac celica models 

STi's aren't bad... They are pretty nice  I have a thing for the turbo awd  I need to get me another all trac haha 

We got this car for $10k


----------

